# CEMC optional reference



## consultingbykristin (Sep 7, 2012)

I've looked at several posts on here about the CEMC exam and how difficult it is.  I also know to really be prepared and to know the DGs.  What I'm not seeing and what I have a question about...is what did those of you who took this exam and passed, use as the one optional reference we can have at the exam?

I currently have the DGs, my coding books and the AAPC CEMC study guide as well as practice test.  I've seen others say they used the CPMA study guide.

I'm just curious as to that last optional reference and what others used.

Thanks


----------



## mshay134 (Sep 8, 2012)

I took the CEMC exam in February and it was very difficult.  I am the only one in my class who passed and that was close.  The references that I used were both of the DG's and the E/M auditing tool.  The auditing tool helped a lot more than the DG's, at least for me.  I was not aware of any other reference material allowed in the exam.


----------



## consultingbykristin (Sep 8, 2012)

According to the info on the site as well as in the study guide, we can have the following books:  CPT (Professional or Standard), HCPCS Level II and ICD-9-CM manual, the DGs and an additional reference of our choice.  It also says we are allowed to have the E/M audit tools.

Most everyone says the same thing, have a good audit tool, have the DGs and known them and that it is hard.

I was just curious if anyone had another reference they found useful during the exam itself.


Thanks again


----------



## Naveen Rachagolla (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey, even iam too taking CEMC but i have adoubt regarding the CEMC Question paper, and DGs to use in Exam time. I want to know the What DGs we can use because iam using that are published from CMS or are ther any specific DGs Please help and it would be a great help to if you can give some tips.

Thanks.


----------



## Lynda Wetter (Sep 10, 2012)

I was shown and told that I can make up my own binder of reference material and bring that with me. So i started by taking the DG's and putting them in sleves as well as any other tool that helps me. Different charts and break downs. I was shown this by someone who had taken and passed the exam!
If they deny me at the door I will be devistated!


----------



## consultingbykristin (Sep 12, 2012)

I have the same type of binder..with the DG guidelines, the audit tool.  But I'm not sure what, if any, other optional reference to take  with me.

Maybe the study guide??? Or an E&M Coding book???

Then again having to flip through to many references will just take too long.  So I'm not sure it's even worth it.


----------



## pscott (Sep 13, 2012)

*DGs*

Sorrry, I'm having brain fog, but what are DGs?
Thanks!


----------



## soprano (Sep 13, 2012)

pscott said:


> Sorrry, I'm having brain fog, but what are DGs?
> Thanks!



Documentation Guidelines


----------

